# Ship in a flask



## glass man (Jan 25, 2013)

A few years ago I was looking in an antique mall for bottles of course or what ever...Most items in these places are usually way over priced..but every now and then I have found some pretty cool things..one was the biggest clear Coffin flask I have ever seen..no embossing..but it had a ship in it..you know like ships in a bottle..but never seen one in this type bottle..well it was for sell with a 10 dollar price tag on it..I passed..but now just for a curiosity piece I wish I had bought it.

 Just curious has any one else seen a ship in an old bottle that was unusual?JAMIE


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2013)

I am a big fan of them and pick them up when the bottles are embossed.  Here are a few of mine:


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2013)

.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2013)

.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2013)

.


----------



## glass man (Jan 25, 2013)

FAR OUT BRANDON!THANK YOU SO MUCH! Was 10 dollars a good price?The bottle would have been common besides it's size and the ship.JAMIE


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2013)

Jamie,

 Yep-$10 would have been a good deal.  They have a lot of crossover appeal to the nautical collectors and the folk art collectors.  Low end probably  $50 and they go on up from there based on how well done they are and how early they are.

 -Brandon


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> .


 

 This is totally cool...Love it.


----------

